# When is the New 100-400 Coming?



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 16, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13540"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13540">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>A question I am asked daily

</strong>We were told ages ago that any replacement of the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/162616-USA/Canon_2577A002AA_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6L_IS_USM.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS</a> would happen after the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/973129-REG/canon_5176b002_ef_200_400mm_f_4l_is.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x</a> had begun shipping. That time is nearly upon us.</p>
<p>The new 100-400 does indeed exist and is being actively tested, however Canon is in no rush to announce the lens. We’re told that the current 100-400 still sells at an amazing clip and outpaces the 70-300L by a 4 to 1 margin.</p>
<p>Canon may also be waiting to see how the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x sells, would people really hold off buying it if a new 100-400 was available?</p>
<p>With Nikon announcing their new 80-400, 2013 will probably be the year we finally see the new 100-400 from Canon. <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2011/11/another-ef-100-400-patent/" target="_blank">Here’s a patent for the new 100-400 optical formula</a>, notice that the new design starts at f/4 instead of f/4.5.</p>
<p><em><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/162616-USA/Canon_2577A002AA_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6L_IS_USM.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EF 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS</a></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Tanja (May 16, 2013)

if you have sources to tell you that there are prototypes.

why don´t they tell you at least if it is a push-pull design or not?

or is a push-pull design tested and a "normal" design?


----------



## candyman (May 16, 2013)

I am curious about the IQ and if it is push-pull design or not. If IQ is on par with the IQ of the 70-300L and if the design is not push-pull, I may replace my 70-300L for extra reach.


EDIT: Currently I am considering to add the 400mm f/5.6


----------



## Lee Jay (May 16, 2013)

7 years ago I didn't buy the 100-400L because it was old, had poor IS and badly needed an update. I now own one at work, and my original opinion has been reinforced by my ownership of this lens. It feels like Canon is moving through quicksand lately.


----------



## emag (May 16, 2013)

I suppose another answer to the question could be....."When Sigma or Tamron release one". At which time that 'amazing clip' of sales could slow. 
</sarcasm (not directed toward CR)> 
<coffee>


----------



## CanNotYet (May 16, 2013)

Tanja said:


> if you have sources to tell you that there are prototypes.
> 
> why don´t they tell you at least if it is a push-pull design or not?
> 
> or is a push-pull design tested and a "normal" design?


I thought it was certain that it was NOT a push-pull? All rumors I heard point to twist-zoom, but I could ofc be mistaken. 

I am however NOT considering this if it IS push-pull. From Canon's pov, they could also keep selling the old one, if the new one has twist-zoom. Some people prefer push-pull. Some don't.


----------



## tron (May 16, 2013)

Tanja said:


> if you have sources to tell you that there are prototypes.
> 
> why don´t they tell you at least if it is a push-pull design or not?
> 
> or is a push-pull design tested and a "normal" design?


+1


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2013)

Sounds promising good to improve on a good lens with improve optics, USM and IS. Hope it is twist zoom and that Canon's not copying Nikon's price of their 80-400 AFS VR. If they price is at same as the Sony 70-400 MK II then this will be ideal.


----------



## JonAustin (May 16, 2013)

If the 100-400 II is a twist-to-zoom design, I'll buy one (and pretend that it is the new 200-400). If not, I'll wait for the 400/5.6L IS. In the meantime, I'll make do on the long end with my 70-200 IS + 1.4x II and crop in post.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 16, 2013)

I originally did not like the idea of a push-pull design, but have changed my mind after using my 400L for a few years.
Some of the advantages that this design made available when it was designed are:

Short Storage length, shorter than the 70-200mmL
Close focusing, for filling a frame with small birds which often let you get close.
Is has worked for me down to 1/20 sec, far better than the IS on my 400mm f/5.6.


Newer lens technology now allows for shorter lens designs, better IS, all with close focusing. I'd certainly welcome a new model that had those attributes, push pull or not. I'd prefer the smallest one, whichever it is.

My 400mm f/5.6 is too long to easily store, and won't focus closely, plus a lack of IS can be a issue for stills where light in not its best. Having to use a high shutter speed requires high ISO's unless I have bright light.


----------



## RLPhoto (May 16, 2013)

According to the poll, It's the second most desired lens on CR. Which mean's there is alot of money to be made in this lens.


----------



## AJ (May 16, 2013)

March 2021.


----------



## tron (May 16, 2013)

AJ said:


> March 2021.


 ;D


----------



## AlanF (May 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I originally did not like the idea of a push-pull design, but have changed my mind after using my 400L for a few years.
> Some of the advantages that this design made available when it was designed are:
> 
> Short Storage length, shorter than the 70-200mmL
> ...


+1


----------



## Lee Jay (May 16, 2013)

I don't mind a push-pull design in general, but the implementation on the 100-400L is just flat horrible. You can't lock the zoom without moving the focus ring. It's also hard to hold the lens so that you're hand isn't on either the focus ring or the lock ring (which, when unlocked, moves the focus ring with it) which creates accidental focus movements when you are zooming. The focus ring should be on the outside and the grip on the inside - just like the 70-200s are. Also, you can't have your thumb on the switches when your hand is on the zoom slider.

It's just a sub-optimal design.


----------



## mycanonphotos (May 16, 2013)

<p>Canon may also be waiting to see how the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x sells, would people really hold off buying it if a new 100-400 was available?</p>

HUH?? at a price of $12,000....compared to say...$3000 at the high end for a updated new 100-400...I dont think the 200-400 is even on anyones radar except for the high rollers who actually "use" the lens everyday for its intended use... I'll never buy a 200-400 at my level maybe rent a few times and thats it..


----------



## bvukich (May 16, 2013)

AlanF said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I originally did not like the idea of a push-pull design, but have changed my mind after using my 400L for a few years.
> ...


+2


----------



## brad-man (May 16, 2013)

bvukich said:


> AlanF said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...


+3
I really don't understand all the hate over push/pull. The lens is quite short for a 400. My copy is also quite sharp. I am intrigued by the larger aperture and latest generation of IS. So while I would love to upgrade, price will be the determining factor for me. I don't give a rat's ass whether it's twist or push/pull, only _reasonably priced_.


----------



## Marsu42 (May 16, 2013)

Tanja said:


> if you have sources to tell you that there are prototypes.
> why don´t they tell you at least if it is a push-pull design or not?



Personally I doubt CR has any good inside information about Canon :-> though there's a beta tester around here that often comments on current prototypes and seems to be very reliable... 

... but concerning your question, the answer most likely would be that there are several prototypes with different characteristics and designs, and only God and Canon knows which one they'll select for production.



Canon Rumors said:


> We’re told that the current 100-400 still sells at an amazing clip and outpaces the 70-300L by a 4 to 1 margin.



Now *that* is a surprising and interesting piece of information, if it's true and since Canon is not in the habit of replacing best-selling lenses without a good reason it means one of these two things:

1. (less likely) The release of a new 100-400 will take some time after all because there's no immediate market pressure

2. (more likely) The new 100-400 will be much more expensive, i.e. generating more profit for Canon, and will be an "upgrade" to the existing lens rather than a replacement on the same level - more like 24-70 mk1 to mk2.


----------



## jthomson (May 16, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> 1. (less likely) The release of a new 100-400 will take some time after all because there's no immediate market pressure
> 
> 2. (more likely) The new 100-400 will be much more expensive, i.e. generating more profit for Canon, and will be an "upgrade" to the existing lens rather than a replacement on the same level - more like 24-70 mk1 to mk2.



1. There is no market pressure, nobody makes a better lens in the size/price range. That's why Canon hasn't changed the 100-400mm and the 400mm f5.6. 

2. New price will be similar to Nikon 80-400mm, probably something like $500 more.


----------



## greger (May 16, 2013)

I agree with brad-man and Marsu42, but I don't want to upgrade because I've only had mine for a month and am pleased
so far. I think stock of vs 1 will go quickly. The price of vs 2 will be the reason. As to when will we see this lens? Soon.
It will have no effect on sales of the new 200-400 lens as it is aimed at a different photographer than most of us.


----------



## RGF (May 16, 2013)

If they wait for sales on the 200-400 it could be 6 months before the initial rush is over. 

May use the demand to determine price - if there is resistant to the 200-400 they may price the 100-400 higher since they will think everyone is waiting for a lower priced alternative. If 200-400 sales are strong, then they go with a lower price since they have already milked the market.

Wait and wait and wait and eventually see - maybe


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 16, 2013)

mycanonphotos said:


> > <p>Canon may also be waiting to see how the EF 200-400 f/4L IS 1.4x sells, would people really hold off buying it if a new 100-400 was available?</p>
> 
> 
> 
> HUH?? at a price of $12,000....compared to say...$3000 at the high end for a updated new 100-400...I dont think the 200-400 is even on anyones radar except for the high rollers who actually "use" the lens everyday for its intended use... I'll never buy a 200-400 at my level maybe rent a few times and thats it..



Agreed, there's really very little shared ground (market share) for these lenses. Now if Canon would release a 200-400 f/4 without the built-in TC, that would be something of a different story (I think Nikon has a great offering in this respect).


----------



## JPAZ (May 17, 2013)

If they produce a 100-400 that's a "twist" and is as light and small as my 70-200 F/4 IS with 4 stop IS and IQ as good as what we've got now, and if the price is less than $2000, I would jump. But, that is impossible form an engineering and design and financial perspective.


----------



## ddashti (May 17, 2013)

Canon would make a lot of money if the 100-400 were to be released alongside the 7D Mark II.
So either both will be released in July, or in 2014...


----------



## tron (May 17, 2013)

JPAZ said:


> If they produce a 100-400 that's a "twist" and is as light and small as my 70-200 F/4 IS with 4 stop IS and IQ as good as what we've got now, and if the price is less than $2000, I would jump. But, that is impossible form an engineering and design and financial perspective.


If I were to just guess (I obviously have NO inside information) I would say that it would look like the bigger (and heavier) brother of 70-300L ... Now the price would be higher too...


----------



## viggen61 (May 17, 2013)

ddashti said:


> Canon would make a lot of money if the 100-400 were to be released alongside the 7D Mark II.
> So either both will be released in July, or in 2014...


+1

Though my wallet is hoping Canon staggers the introductions...


----------



## viggen61 (May 17, 2013)

tron said:


> JPAZ said:
> 
> 
> > If they produce a 100-400 that's a "twist" and is as light and small as my 70-200 F/4 IS with 4 stop IS and IQ as good as what we've got now, and if the price is less than $2000, I would jump. But, that is impossible form an engineering and design and financial perspective.
> ...


I'd hope so! I love the compactness of the current 100-400 at 100. Fits nicely in a sling backpack.


----------



## iowapipe (May 17, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> Tanja said:
> 
> 
> > if you have sources to tell you that there are prototypes.
> ...



But, but but: the price of the mk2 when introduced was nearly the same as the mk1 when that lens was new on the market. So, while it seems to current buyers that the new version is so much more expensive, it is actually the fact that the old lens had come down in price quite a bit over the years. 

I haven't looked up the price of the 100-400 when it was first introduced, but since lenses follow a similar trend across the board; I would assume the new lens would of course be more expensive than the old lens when it hits the market.


----------



## veng (May 18, 2013)

I'm really surprised by the 4 to 1 out selling of the 70-300. The 70-300 is vastly superior to the 100-400 from 70-300mm. While no, it's not a great birding lens, it's extra 2 stops of IS and extra IQ are above and beyond the 100-400. As far as the method by which it zooms, is a complete non-issue.


----------



## candyman (May 18, 2013)

veng said:


> I'm really surprised by the 4 to 1 out selling of the 70-300. The 70-300 is vastly superior to the 100-400 from 70-300mm. While no, it's not a great birding lens, it's extra 2 stops of IS and extra IQ are above and beyond the 100-400. As far as the method by which it zooms, is a complete non-issue.




I am surprised too.
The 300mm on crop 1.6 (for example 7D) is still 480mm. That is more than 300 or 400mm on FF.
Of course light conditions must be good - so there is a little limitation


----------



## mrsfotografie (May 18, 2013)

candyman said:


> veng said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really surprised by the 4 to 1 out selling of the 70-300. The 70-300 is vastly superior to the 100-400 from 70-300mm. While no, it's not a great birding lens, it's extra 2 stops of IS and extra IQ are above and beyond the 100-400. As far as the method by which it zooms, is a complete non-issue.
> ...



I'm not so surprised considering most people probably use the 100-400 on a crop, that gives you 640 mm equivalent  Add to this the fact the 100-400 is still the best way to get to 400 mm with IS on a budget, and that it 'collapses' to a very reasonable size as mentioned earlier, still make this lens a winner.


----------



## Rick (May 18, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>The new 100-400 does indeed exist and is being actively tested, however Canon is in no rush to announce the lens. We’re told that the current 100-400 still sells at an amazing clip and outpaces the 70-300L by a 4 to 1 margin.</p>



This is an astounding number if true. 

Good Lord, people. If you want lower prices and/or better lenses, quit buying these lenses to simply keep up with the Joneses. And, quit listening to fanbois.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 18, 2013)

Rick said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p>The new 100-400 does indeed exist and is being actively tested, however Canon is in no rush to announce the lens. We’re told that the current 100-400 still sells at an amazing clip and outpaces the 70-300L by a 4 to 1 margin.</p>
> ...



By all means..._don't_ buy a great zoom lens which offers 400mm with IS, delivers excellent IQ, and costs only $1500. That will force Canon to release a better version costing at least $1000 more (and incidentally driving up the cost of the current version by a few hundred dollars).


----------



## bdunbar79 (May 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > Canon Rumors said:
> ...



Yeah you morons! Quit buying gear!! Sheeesh!


----------



## veng (May 19, 2013)

mrsfotografie said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > veng said:
> ...


If the IS was equal, and the IQ was equal, I'd agree. But the IS is 2 stops better, which I personally find incredibly important on something as long as 300-400mm. Yes, it's 400mm, but it's not _that_ much longer than 300mm, and it is considerbly larger and heavier than the 70-300. 

Then again, the vast majority of people buying camera gear are quite ignorant of what they're buying, so perhaps it shouldn't surprise me that much that people buy the longest thing they could afford.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 20, 2013)

i'm waiting for the river of tears that comes with this lens being made of engineering plastic and not metal
if that flood co-incides with the even bigger flood that comes when the 7Dmk2 does not deliver better image quality than a 1Dx everyone had better have their arks all built and weather tested


----------



## dallasdave (May 21, 2013)

wasn't this supposed to be out last year? the year before? the year before? the year before? the year before? 

lol


----------



## Caps18 (May 21, 2013)

So they will have a $12,000, 200-400 f/4 (280-560 f/5.6) lens and a ~$1,000-$2,000, 100-400 f/4-f/5.6 lens? It might take a few seconds longer to add the 1.4x, but it would then be a 140-560mm f/5.6-f/8...

I didn't win the lottery last week, so I know which one I would go for (the 300mm f/4 IS  ).


----------



## dlleno (May 21, 2013)

Caps18 said:


> So they will have a $12,000, 200-400 f/4 (280-560 f/5.6) lens and a ~$1,000-$2,000, 100-400 f/4-f/5.6 lens? It might take a few seconds longer to add the 1.4x, but it would then be a 140-560mm f/5.6-f/8...
> 
> I didn't win the lottery last week, so I know which one I would go for (the 300mm f/4 IS  ).



+1 on that! The 100-400 will not step on the 200-400's toes, which probably means it won't raise any eyebrows with respect to its optical performance with a TC attached. I doubt Canon will stray too far from its original market (It will still be king of the airshow, for example) which is to use it naked. that said, I'd like to see optical performance on par with the 70-200 f/2.8 II, though, and maintain good IQ with a 1.4x attached, but I'm afraid the cost would be enough make the 300 f/2.8 attractive.


----------



## tron (May 22, 2013)

dallasdave said:


> wasn't this supposed to be out last year? the year before? the year before? the year before? the year before?
> 
> lol


Nooooo, it is supposed to come the next year, or the year after it, or 2 years after the next year, or ... ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2013)

Evidently, no one but me saw *today's press release*. I wonder how CRguy and everyone else missed it?

[quote author=Canon USA]
*Canon U.S.A. Announces The Availability Of The Versatile EF 100-400mm F/4-5.6L IS USM Telephoto Zoom Lens*

MELVILLE, N.Y., May 22, 2013 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced a dynamic new telephoto zoom lens, the EF 100-400mm f/4-5.6L IS USM. Designed for use with all Canon EOS Digital SLR cameras, the new L-series lens has high-performance Image Stabilization technology, offering exceptional shooting flexibility and range, ideal for sports or wildlife photography.

To help deliver beautiful, soft, image backgrounds, the lens features a 9-blade circular aperture. The lens also utilizes inner focusing, ring USM, a high-speed CPU and optimized AF algorithms for fast and accurate autofocusing. 

Using advanced optical materials such as fluorite crystal and UD glass, the new lens provides excellent correction of chromatic aberration throughout the entire zoom range, and delivers high-quality images with high levels of resolution, color fidelity and contrast. The new lens also includes dust- and water-resistant construction designed for extended usage under harsh conditions.

The EF 100-400mm f/4-5.6L IS USM zoom lens is expected to be available on the 6th Tuesday of November or when pigs fly over snowbanks in hell, whichever comes first, for an estimated retail price of $2,799.00.

For more information about Canon's new EF 100-400mm f/4L IS USM lens, and a full list of product specifications, hold your breath until you turn blue then visit www.usa.canon.com.

About Canon U.S.A., Inc.
Canon U.S.A., Inc., is a leading provider of consumer, business-to-business, and industrial digital imaging solutions. With approximately $40 billion in global revenue, its parent company, Canon Inc. (NYSE:CAJ), ranks third overall in U.S. patents registered in 2012† and is one of Fortune Magazine's World’s Most Admired Companies in 2013. In 2012, Canon U.S.A. has received the PCMag.com Readers' Choice Award for Service and Reliability in the digital camera and printer categories for the ninth consecutive year, and for camcorders for the past two years. Canon U.S.A. is committed to the highest level of customer satisfaction and loyalty, providing 100 percent U.S.-based consumer service and support for all of the products it distributes. Canon U.S.A. is dedicated to its Kyosei philosophy of social and environmental responsibility. To keep apprised of the latest news from Canon U.S.A., sign up for the Company's RSS news feed by visiting www.usa.canon.com/rss.
[/quote]


----------



## dlleno (May 23, 2013)

lol the flying pigs was a nice touch  . you're probably right about the price, although I'm expecting more like $2999...


----------



## wickidwombat (May 23, 2013)

dlleno said:


> lol the flying pigs was a nice touch  . you're probably right about the price, although I'm expecting more like $2999...



LOL i thought it was real until i got to that bit too! ;D


----------



## RGF (May 23, 2013)

veng said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > candyman said:
> ...



Not surprised - the 100-400 is the must have lens for many amateurs. Even though 70-300 has better IQ and is significantly, the extra 100mm is all that matters


----------



## RGF (Jun 2, 2013)

Now that the 200-400 has been released and is shipping, will the 100-400 II be released soon? From a few comments I have heard from Amazon and B&H, it seems demand for the 200-400 is light. Perhaps by the fall (we can only hope) the new 100-400 will be released.

May be, please, pretty please Canon-Gods


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 2, 2013)

RGF said:


> will the 100-400 II be released soon?


Everyday, we are getting closer to having it released soon ;D


----------



## greger (Jun 2, 2013)

veng, I did a lot of research before buying the 100-400 F4.5-5.6 lens. I can use extenders where 70-300 can't. Sometimes a pic is so important that a less than perfectly sharp pic is OK. I haven't tried Extenders yet but will in the Future. Maybe the new 100-400 will be out of my reach cost wise for longer than I could wait. I bought because $1,549.99 was a good price to me! Time will tell if I did the right thing. Neuro has answered your comment better than what I deleted from my post. Enjoy your 70-300 that you must buy to back your claim. 
Light conditions come into play with every lens. Some lenses are better than others. Some photographers learn to deal with less than ideal lighting.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 7, 2013)

finally we get some real measurements, how the current 100-400 fares against the other 400mm lenses from Canon (except 400DO). As expected, by today's standards it is not really good @400mm.

http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/lensrentals-com-tests-the-ef-200-400-f4l-is-1-4x/






I would like a 100-400/4.0-5.6 L IS Mk. II, turning zoom (not push-pull), with 4 stop IS, full wheather-sealing, 9 aperture blades *and IQ matching the current 400/5.6* at 400mm, f/5.6 ... 

For the flexibility of a zoom lens and IS I would be prepared to pay *up to twice the price* of the current 400/5.6 for it, But not more.  

P.S. The EF 400/5.6 currently retails for Euro 1260,- including 20% VAT where I live ...


----------



## dlleno (Jun 7, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> I would like a 100-400/4.0-5.6 L IS Mk. II, turning zoom (not push-pull), with 4 stop IS, full wheather-sealing, 9 aperture blades *and IQ matching the current 400/5.6* at 400mm, f/5.6 ...




I'm rather agnostic to the traditional versus push-pull. Those of us who used Vivitar series 1 70-210, not a few years back, grew accustomed to the push pull design and find the current drama quite amusing. I've rented the 100-400 and find that the length is a great advantage as well, so if push-pull gives us that, and/or helps keep the cost down, then wahoo go team go.

I don't know if this could be done for under $3K or not, but a refreshed 100-400 has got to be consistent with the apparent roadmap re: resolving power, imho. accordingly I would desire optical performance on par with the 70-200 f/2.8 II, including use of a 1.4x. These three (70-200 f/2.8 II, updated 100-400, 1.4x) would make a great combo. I'll have to start saving up...

as for the 70-300, its has far too much focal length overlap with my 70-200 f/2.8 to be of interest; the latter is optically superior as well, even with 1.4x attached.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 7, 2013)

dlleno said:


> as for the 70-300, its has far too much focal length overlap with my 70-200 f/2.8 to be of interest; the latter is optically superior as well, *even with 1.4x attached*.



Really? Doesn't look like that to me, not away from the center with both at f/5.6 and certainly not anywhere across the frame with both wide open.


----------



## dlleno (Jun 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> dlleno said:
> 
> 
> > as for the 70-300, its has far too much focal length overlap with my 70-200 f/2.8 to be of interest; the latter is optically superior as well, *even with 1.4x attached*.
> ...



I admit this was a single very quick look at 300mm f/5.6 near the center, and not as broad or complete of an investigation as my statement implied. hasty generalization on my part; in fact I meant to say "appears" instead of "is", but got distracted and hit the post button anyway. shouldn't have made such a blanket statement.


----------



## Ninjajack (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn you neuroanatomist!!!

I started reading your press release on the previous page and then started to get excited as I was reading it and then....

Damn you and your pigs in hell!!!


----------



## iaind (Jun 7, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Evidently, no one but me saw *today's press release*. I wonder how CRguy and everyone else missed it?
> 
> [quote author=Canon USA]
> *Canon U.S.A. Announces The Availability Of The Versatile EF 100-400mm F/4-5.6L IS USM Telephoto Zoom Lens*
> ...


[/quote]

Its actually the same lens but in the new paint shade of the markII superzooms but priced $1000 higher


----------



## RGF (Jun 8, 2013)

iaind said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Evidently, no one but me saw *today's press release*. I wonder how CRguy and everyone else missed it?
> ...



Its actually the same lens but in the new paint shade of the markII superzooms but priced $1000 higher
[/quote]

Only an extra grand. We got off cheap -I was expecting lipstick on the pitot cost at least $1,500


----------



## tron (Jun 9, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > will the 100-400 II be released soon?
> ...


Allow me a minor revision:

Every year, we are getting closer to having it released soon ;D


----------

